# Thermohose zum Fahradfahren im Winter



## MerinoWolfgang (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre nun täglich in die Arbeit mit dem Fahrrad. Jetzt wird es langsam kälter und da wollte ich mir eine Thermohose zulegen.
Kann jemand eine Thermohose empfehlen, die man über die normal Jeans anziehen kann und nicht zu teuer ist?


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Januar 2016)

in den Laden gehen...Preise anschauen und durch anprobieren ueber die Jeans drueber, richtige Groesse ermitteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_B. (2. Januar 2016)

Lange Ski-Unterhose oder Regenhose wäre mein Tipp.
Ansonsten müsste eine Ski oder Snowboardhose in normaler Größe über eine Jeans getragen werden können.
Ob das fahren dann aber noch Spaß macht...


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Januar 2016)

Ne Thermohose über ne Jeans ziehen ..mach in meinen Augen absolut kein Sinn


----------



## Florent29 (8. Januar 2016)

Sehe ich auch so. Nimm lieber so eine hier: http://www.trekkinn.com/outdoor-wan...ds&BHT-46b8bffa-5faa-4ffa-8a25-411618cd9aa0.0

Hab ich selber, ist super warm.

Oder halt eine Regenhose, von Gonso zum Beispiel...


----------



## dusk-till-dawn (9. Januar 2016)

Habe mir die Vaude Qimsa geholt, ist eine Softshellhose. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.  Bei den hiesigen Temperaturen ( 3° bis 10°C) als alleinige Hose von mir getragen.


----------



## fone (18. Januar 2016)

Wieso darf man keine Thermohose über ne Jeans ziehen?
Für den Weg zur Arbeit will man sicher nichts unter die Jeans ziehen. Logisch.
Wie lang ist der Arbeitsweg? Ich zieh ne Regenhose drüber, wenn es nass ist. Sonst geht das auf den kurzen Strecken in der Stadt auch nur mit der Jeans.

Regenhose/Softshell-Hose.
Ich hab mir gerade mal so 20€-PU-Hosen zum Testen bestellt. Die Beschichtung bei günstigen Regenhosen hält oft nicht lang.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Januar 2016)

Man darf schon, von nicht dürfen war ja auch nicht die Rede. .sondern macht kein Sinn. ..   wenn ne Thermohose ,dann nur die. .ansonsten einfach ne Regenhose drüber, die is nich so dick und erfüllt genau so den Zweck


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2016)

Geht doch darum, dass man in der Arbeit nicht in Unterhose dastehen will, sondern nur die Überhose auszieht. Da ergibt auch trotz Jeans eine Thermohose Sinn. Wärmer wird's trotzdem.

Hab die Tage mit PU-Regenhose über der Jeans keinen sensationellen Erfolge erzielt, hatte mir das wärmer vorgestellt. Kollege mit einfacher, beschichteter Regenhose über der Jeans hat auch ziemlich gefroren.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2016)

imo 
fahr ich eine  jack wolfskin Winter Trekkinghose 
wasserdicht warm genug   
hier hatts für grad so um die -10
Engelbert+Strauss haben eine Winterarbeitshose die taugt auch 
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...undhose_e_s_prestige-3160301-78521-1-227.html

allerdings zieh ich die Hosen auf dder Arbeit aus und Jeans an


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (20. Januar 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Geht doch darum, dass man in der Arbeit nicht in Unterhose dastehen will, sondern nur die Überhose auszieht. Da ergibt auch trotz Jeans eine Thermohose Sinn. Wärmer wird's trotzdem.



Das selbe "Problem" habe ich auch, hänge mich hier mal mit rein.
Wobei ich mich obenrum ja derzeit auch schon nackig mache, um das Funktionsshirt gegen ein Hemd zu tauschen. Von daher würde Hose tauschen auch noch gehen. Aber Hose zum "drüberziehen" fände ich auch praktischer, dam man diese ggf. nur morgens benötigt, nicht aber am Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 253143 (20. Januar 2016)

Fahre im Moment (ca -5 Gad morgens) mit so einer hier:

http://www.mctrek.de/bekleidung-uni...sen/regatta-geo-softshell-hose-herren_4018931

Wind-/Wasserabweisend und im Vergleich mit einer Snowboardhose nicht zu warm, man braucht halt nur die Wechselmöglichkeit.


----------



## Der_ratze (20. Januar 2016)

BAK84 schrieb:


> Fahre im Moment (ca -5 Gad morgens) mit so einer hier:
> 
> http://www.mctrek.de/bekleidung-uni...sen/regatta-geo-softshell-hose-herren_4018931



Diese Lösung taugt mir auch. Ich hab eine ähnliche Softshell-Ski-Hose, gabs mal bei Aldi für 20 Eur. 1-2 Grössen grösser gekauft geht die super über die Jeans. Für Alltagszwecke perfekt. Bin Pendler, wenn ich dann vom Rad in Zug steig, raus aus dem Ding und bin gedressed ...  2012 bis -17 Grad getestet und hat warm genug gehalten ohne im eigenen Saft zu garen 
Regenhose von Vaude , PU Beschichtung, fahr ich momentan bis -5 grad. das hält warm genug wenn man strampelt


----------



## gecco1 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hab eine Löffler Thermo Softshell ohne Einsatz zum Biken,Langlaufen und Laufen wenns kalt ist.Bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Alternativ gibts noch eigens Underwear für den Winter.
http://www.loeffler.at/at/Herren/Bike/Hosen

Alternativ gibts noch eigens Underwear für den Winter.
http://www.loeffler.at/at/Herren/Underwear/Unterhosen


----------

